
Ask HN: Did you installed linux on your macbook? - fbueno
If not, are you against that?
If yes, what are your comments?
======
mahazanuca
I Did but the camera didn't work until I did

[https://github.com/patjak/bcwc_pcie](https://github.com/patjak/bcwc_pcie)

